# Positives about 2 boys?



## Pearls18

Well turns out my second bump is blue, I was fully prepared for this but a disastrous scan on many levels has kind of knocked me back. Please can you send me positive vibes as to why it's lovely having boys please :)


----------



## AP

Because they will have lots in common and share some boyish interests :haha:


----------



## aimee-lou

MarineWAG said:


> Well turns out my second bump is blue, I was fully prepared for this but a disastrous scan on many levels has kind of knocked me back. Please can you send me positive vibes as to why it's lovely having boys please :)

:hugs: I was thinking of you yesterday as I hadn't seen you on much. Hope you're ok. :hugs:

Of course I can tell you that 2 boys is brilliant. it's practical - you already have all the stuff you could ever need. They share toys and experiences and probably a bit later on, girls! :dohh: They can share a room until much later on too so if needs be that's a practicality to consider. 

Earl absolutely adores his little brother - they are practically inseparable most of the time even now. He's very protective of him and very proud, telling everyone that 'this is my brother, Edward!'. Edward will follow Earl around trying to copy him and one of the first words he successfully copied was 'Earl'. Earl also makes plans - when Eddy get's older he can ride my bike, come ice skating with me, come to the park etc etc 

My two are pretty much a joy. I'm sure that one of each would be too, but from my experience, worrying about 2 of the same gender is a lot easier to cope with. Of course, they have their moments, but again I'm sure that's not unique to our setup lol. 

Feel free to PM me if you need any support with this. I'm always here! - always, I'm too fat now to move lol 

:hugs:


----------



## Platinumvague

I don't have boys.I have two girls.I know a postitive about boys is no periods! Poor hubby will probably have my daughters and I on AF at the same time.Boys might also be a little less expensive(no headbands,bows,little accesories).Plus any child you are blessed with is a positive :)


----------



## Misscalais

Just read your other post, same thing happened at my scan with DS2 I left the scan feeling deflated but went right out and bought the brightest blue suit I can find and it cheered me up right away. I didn't have a huge GD experience it was pretty much over before it began but it was there.
Having two boys is amazing, I wouldn't change either of them for all the girls in the world. There are lots of positives of having two little men. They have a best mate for life, they can ride motor bikes together etc and keep each other entertained.
You can reuse a lot of clothes, shoes, cot sheets, toys etc. 
there's so much joy two little boys bring to the house.
The only down side is it wasn't the daughter you wanted but at the end of the day it doesn't matter to you any more once baby is in your arms.
I'm sorry you didn't get a girl this time but congratulations on a new baby boy :)


----------



## MeAndMyShadow

They will be best buds...brotherly love is so special!


----------



## Quackquack99

MarineWAG said:


> Well turns out my second bump is blue, I was fully prepared for this but a disastrous scan on many levels has kind of knocked me back. Please can you send me positive vibes as to why it's lovely having boys please :)

I know a woman who had three boys and no girls and now they treat their mother with such love and loyalty even though they are all adults now. In fact every male friend I have all treat their mothers amazingly, it really makes me wish I have a boy in the future. Chin up hun.


----------



## Guppy051708

My two boys are so sweet. They get along really well (especially now that the little one is becoming so interactive). DS1 helps out with DS2. They play well together (most days) and they share lots of giggles. ...We recently put DS2 in the same room as DS1. DS2 has aloways been a horrid sleeper (like high needs issues). Well we put him in there to sleep and he is STTN bc he has his big brother in there to keep him company. They sing and dance and "talk" to each other nightly before bed. DS2 is sleeping so much better now and i def think it's bc of his big brother.

They play really well and are interested in the same things, cars, trains, sandbox, outdoor toys, etc. 

Benefits to me: they can share clothing (huge savings!), they are in CDs and able to share those. Since they have similar interest in toys it makes gift giving pretty easy too. 

We didn't have to purchase a bunch of new items since both were boys.

They have such a great bond, it's adorable and sweet. <3


----------



## tinkerbelle93

They will probably be really good friends and play happily together, look out for eachother and share similar interests, you can dress them in cute matching outfits, will arguably be easier than girls.. no stroppiness or bitchiness or tough teenage years. You can also save money by re-using things from your first son. xx


----------



## Guppy051708

yes..def have fun "twinning them". It's a lot of fun to make their outfits match or at least coordinate :cloud9:


----------



## pinklightbulb

Just look at my avatar for an example of twinning them lol!


----------



## Guppy051708

pinklightbulb said:


> Just look at my avatar for an example of twinning them lol!

super cute!


----------



## onetwothreebp

This thread breaks my heart, sigh.


----------



## pinklightbulb

So sorry you didn't hear boy onetwothree :hugs: Congratulations on your pink bump :hugs:


----------



## pinklightbulb

Guppy051708 said:


> pinklightbulb said:
> 
> 
> Just look at my avatar for an example of twinning them lol!
> 
> super cute!Click to expand...

Thank you! And they love it :lol:


----------



## onetwothreebp

Thanks :( 

I'm slowly adjusting to it but I'm mourning the loss of a life long dream.


----------



## pinklightbulb

I know you are :hugs: I was the same in Liam's pregnancy, only I wanted a girl. You have my ideal family make-up, you lucky thing. But I know it doesn't feel that way to you right now, even though it will get better. I wouldn't trade Liam for the world now and I was devastated after I found out he would be my second son. I cried for weeks, then I saw him, and it didn't matter. Sure I long for a girl still, but I love my son more than anything and you will feel the same about your precious pink bundle :hugs: Don't be scared you won't love her, you will.


----------

